# [RESEAU] eth0 ne se monte plus au demarrage  (Resolu)

## yanguy

Salut tout le monde,

Voili, j'ai un petit souci. Depuis ce matin je n'ai plus de reseau, plus precisement je n'ai plus l'interface eth0 de monter au demarrage. Au boot ca me dit :

```
 Fail to bring up eth0 
```

Donc je suis alle voir mon fichier /etc/conf.d/net mais il est toujours comme je l'avais configuré c'est à dire en dhcp. J'ai essaye alors de relancer la commande a la main en faisant

```
 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart 
```

Mais la encore quequette. 

En me baladant sur les forums, j'ai vu que les gens parlaient de la commande route donc je l'ai tapée et ca ne me repond que je n'ai rien dans ma table. 

Enfin j'ai bien compile mon driver dans mon noyo et je l'ai bien charge.

Que m'arrive -t- il docteur ????Last edited by yanguy on Thu May 13, 2004 11:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mitch

Question bête: Est ce que ta carte est bien branché? Tu devrai avoir une lumiere derriere.

----------

## yanguy

c'set vrai que cest une question bete. En fait j'ai un portable, un sony vaio,  donc pas de lumiere visible mais bon...... en fait le truc qu'est bizarre c que ca marchait hier nikel et aujourd'hui ca plante. Je ne capte pas

----------

## mitch

Theoriquement, y a toujours une lumiere. Bref PCMCIA ou Intégré?

----------

## yanguy

Integre et j'ai bien les bons drivers de charger vu que c'est une SiS900 et que j'ai le driver sis900 quand je fais lsmod

----------

## yanguy

D'ailleurs merci d'essayer de m'aider. Peut etre quelque chose qui peut t'aider :

quand je fais 

```
 ifconfig 
```

je n'ai pas l'interface eth0 par contre quand je fais 

```
 ifconfig eth0 up 
```

```
 ifconfig 
```

la je la vois mais ca ne marche pas

----------

## mitch

Quand une carte n'est pas configure, elle n'apparait pas dans ifconfig

essaye:

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1
```

et un ptit ifconfig pour voir.

Si il te montre bien ta carte avec l'adresse ip que tu as taper, alors ca ne vient pas de là.

Est ce que tu as compiler un kernel hier? As tu pencer a mettre l'Option DHCP?

----------

## yanguy

ouaih la command que tu m'as file marche nikel;

Ou se trouve l'option dhcp ??? enfin je ne pense pas que je l'ai enleve mais on ne sait jamais je vais reverifier

----------

## mitch

La comme ca, je peut pas te dire. 

Je sais que c'est dans les parametre reseau (network) et que c'est un truc du style "Broadcast".

----------

## yanguy

Bah je vais regarder ça apres, la je vais en cours. Donc dans a peu pres deux heures je te dirais si c t coche ou non.

Merci bien, a tout.

----------

## netman

Question bete sinon : t'aurais pas un pb de serveur dhcp ?

Ca expliquerai qu'il arrive pas a la monte.

----------

## fafounet

Oue peut etre qu´une reinitialisation du sevice/ ou reboot machine serait pas mal si tu n´as vraiment rien fait a ton pc.

Si tu tapes ton ifconfig a la main tu as effectivement a specifier ta passerelle vers l´exterieur : 

route add -net default gw [ip-de-la-passrelle] 

En DHCP cette information est recuperre automatiquement

----------

## yanguy

Bah je pense que pour mon serveur dhcp y'a pas de pb

   - J'ai verifie les parametres et c les bons

   - J'ai un autre pc sous windows qui l'utilise et y'a pas de pb

Je vais essayer tout à l'heure en rentrant de specifier les adresses a l'interface pour voir si ca va marcher.

----------

## fafounet

Tu as essaye d´utiliser euh je veux dire rebooter ton pc sous windows pour voir si dhcp roule pour lui (enfin je pense que c´est inutile car il a du rebooter recemment   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## yanguy

oui je l'aai boote apres de m'etre apercu de l'erreur donc le dhcp marche. Je regarde si j'ai pas oublie l'option dans le noyo et j'essaye la commande que tu m'as file. Je te recontacte pour te dire si ca a marche ou pas

----------

## yanguy

Je dois etre con parce que je ne vois pas le truc pour le dhcp. J'essaye la commande

----------

## yanguy

j'ai pas du bien comprendre comment il faut taper la commande parce que ca ne marche pas trop. De plus, l'adresse interne de mon routeur est 10.0.0.1 et lorsque que je fais ping, j'obtiens 

```
 

Destination Host unreachable 

100 % packet loss

```

----------

## fafounet

la commande que j'ai écrite n'a aucun rapport avec le dhcp.

Avant que tu tapes la commande route il faut que ton @ ip soit configurée.

Tu dois avoir si tu tapes que "route" l'adresse ip de ton routeur qui apparait.

----------

## CryoGen

essai la commande "dhcpcd"

----------

## Zidge

le fil est branché ?

perso m'est deja arrivé il y a qques temps en faisant la poussiere derriere (hum ... ma mere) de me retrouver sans reseau  :Surprised: 

essaie de changer tes cables aussi, changer de port ...  :Surprised: 

c'est peut etre un simple probleme matos

d'autre part si tu es sur ton propre serveur DHCP attribue une adresse manuellement

ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.5

pis ensuite essaie de pinger ton routeur

si tu arrives à config ta carte, qu'elle est up et reste active (au pire desactive ton service dhcpd) je penche pour un probleme matos entre ta becane et ton hub/switch/routeur

----------

## mitch

En gros ce que veu dire Zidge, c'est de faire ce que je t'ai dit avant:

```
ifconfig eth0 "ip_adress"

route add default gw "gateway_ip"

ping www.yahoo.fr
```

En remplacant "ip_adress" par une ip de ton reseau, et "gateway_ip" par l'ip de ta passerelle.

Si ca marche pas, essaye un:

```
more /etc/resolv.conf
```

Pour verifier tes DNS.

ou

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

En regarant ensuite dans les logs pour voir ce qu'il se passe   :Very Happy: 

----------

## psylo

Bon, si j'ai tout bien compris, tu utilises un DHCP pour avoir ton adresse IP. Donc, dans ton fichier de configuration de ta carte réseau (/etc/conf.d/net) tu dois mettre (ici, ma carte réseau -> eth0):

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

Et là, au boot, ta carte réseau fera sa requête DHCP toute seule.

----------

## ipower

Est ce que tu as rajouté le module de ta carte réseau dans:

```
/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 
```

par exemple moi mon module c'est 

```
8139too
```

 (Realtek pci)

----------

## yanguy

alors dans l'ordre cela donne :

    - mon fichier /etc/resolv.conf est bien configure

    - mon fichier /etc/conf.d/net est bien configure aussi

    - mon cable est bien branche et il marche car je l'ai teste avec windows

Et lorsque que je tape 

```

ifconfig eth0 10.249.22.13 (adresse qui peut etre donner par mon routeur)

route add -net default gw 10.0.0.1 (adresse de mon routeur)

ping www.yahoo.fr

```

Cela me retourne 

```

www.yahoo.fr : Host unknown

```

Est ce que quelqu'un sait ou se trouve l'option dhcp dans la config du noyau par hasard, pour voir si je ne l'ai pas decochee ???

Enfin la commande 

```

dhcpcd eth0

```

ne marche pas non plus

----------

## fafounet

plutot que d´aller direct voir yahoo essaies d´abord ton routeur, comme ca tu searas fixe si y´a bleme dns

----------

## ipower

```
emerge app-misc/livecd-tools
```

et essaye de configurer avec

```
net-setup
```

Quelle est le modèle de ta carte réseau?

L'as tu bien configuré?

----------

## yanguy

idem avec le routeur,ca me sortait :

```

....... : Host Destination Unreachable 

```

----------

## psylo

ok, tu sais mettre le retour de la commande:

```
ifconfig
```

P.S.: ne mets que ifconfig (pas de eth0, etc...)

----------

## yanguy

MA carte reseau est une sis 900 fast pci ethernet.

Elle est bien configure. Et pour ce qui est de tes commandes je ne peux pas faire emerge, je n'ai pas de reseau et donc internet.

Que veux tu dire par retour de commande ifconfig. 

Ifconfig ne m'affiche que l'interface lo.

----------

## fafounet

Ca veut dire que eth0 n´est pas configuree. Quand tu fais :

ifconfig eth0 "ip_adress" 

ca te dit quoi, ok ? Tu n´utilises pas des sous-reseaux ? Sinon faut specifier le masque

----------

## kernelsensei

si dhcpcd ne fonctionne pas, essaye avec pump :

```

pump -i eth0

```

----------

## yanguy

Fafounet c'est gentil de vouloir m'aider mais lis les postes d'avant, tu verras que j'ai deja essayer de faire ifconfig et ca ne marche pas.

Et pour pump, je suppose que ce n'est pas une commande de base etant donne que je ne l'ai pas sur mon systeme.

Est ce que vous savez ou est l'option dhcp dans la config du noyo ??

Vous savez dans le menuconfig. Peut etre l'ai je decoche.

----------

## fafounet

Tu dis que ifconfig eth0 ip ne marche pas mais ca veut dire quoi "marche pas"

Ton netmask sur ton reseau est bien 255.0.0.0 ?

Si tu ne sais pas ou se trouve une option regarde dans /usr/src/linux/.config ca t´indique la section. 

C´est dans networking options : coches dhcp et bootp

----------

## yanguy

Alors j'ai essaye un truc qui est de mettre le cd d'installe de la gentoo. Et là oh magie cela marche. Je ne sais pas si ca peut vous aider

Autrement voila ce que j'ai tape dans mon /etc/conf.d/net

```

iface_eth0=10.249.22.13 netmask 255.0.0.0 broadcast 10.255.255.255"

gateway="eth0/10.0.0.1"

```

quand je fais 

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

```

cela marche.

Par contre si j'essaye de pinger mon routeur 10.0.0.1 la j'obtiens

```

Destination Host unreachable

```

Je ne sais pas si ca change quelque chose mais je suis avec le noyo 2.6-gentoo-r1.

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait poster son .config que je mate s'il  y a des differences au niveau reseau avec le mien parce que je commence à penser que j'ai du decocher un truc.

Merci

----------

## kernelsensei

Mon config.gz

----------

## fafounet

 *yanguy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> iface_eth0=10.249.22.13 netmask 255.0.0.0 broadcast 10.255.255.255"
> ...

 

Cela revient au meme de ce que tu as tape avant (netmask et broadcast sont calcules automatiquement)

Tu pourrais peut etre regarder avec ethereal ce qu´il se passe

----------

## yanguy

Bah voila que ca marche maintenant. Je viens de recompiler mon noyo avec les options pour le dhcp et le bootp. Et voila que ca marche si je mets dans mon /etc/conf.d/net iface_eth0="dhcp".

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi maintenant ca marche avec ces options alors que je ne les avais jamais coché avant.

Y'a quand meme des trucs bizaree parfois. Si quelqu'un a une explication ??

----------

## fafounet

Tu n´avais pas joue avec le noyau pour que ca marche plus (update par exemple) ?

----------

